# Announcement - Flytying classes for all!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2001)

I enjoy tying flies, and what better way to express this than by sharing my knowledge and creativity to other anglers who want to learn or update their skills. I am hosting a clinic in Rochester Michigan at Churcills Cigar store. The spring session will start in late April and run through late May or early June. Each class will be either on Saturday or Sunday of every week. Every class will be concentrating on different fly patterns. We have only a few who want to join, so why don't you help yourself and come enroll. It's sure to be fun and a learning expirence. Here's what you will learn if you join...

1) Several patterns for species such as trout, salmon, pike, bass and more

2) How to match the hatch in your patterns

3) What patterns to use in what conditions

4) How to create your own patterns that accustome your fishing pleasure

....and much, much more


Here is the theme of each week and the patterns we will be tying every week!

week 1 - Nymphs and Scuds (stonefly, caddis, mayfly...)
week 2 - Streamers(wolly buggers, minnow imitaions)
week 3 - Dry flies(adams, hex......)
week 4 - Pike and Bass(poppers, bugs, deep minnows)
week 5 - Steelhead Special(wigglers, eggs, flesh flies)
week 6 - Match the Hatch(Michigan's hatches + patterns)
week 7 - Create your own patterns!

*Each class is different, and if you would like to join the Spring session instead of just a few individual classes then there is a fee of $100. If you would just like to join aa few classes, then each class is $15. Not only will I teach you all you need to know, but additonal help will be provided and all questions will be answered as fully as possible. 

*If you would like to join, please email me at [email protected] or [email protected] or you can reach me at (810)677-7272!!!!

*You will need to bring a your flytying supplies to class, and you can purchase these at most sports or outdoor stores. Any questions on what to get can be answerd by emailing me!



*Signup and I gurantee you will have fun creating your own flies and learning in the process!


----------

